# Uno mas.."ELK"



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Swampus' pen came out so nice...I hadda give it one more shot..

Another 'Majestic' from "Notoj's" elk rack he laid on me... This 'un with gold trim...

Came out muy bueno....

Got plans for this 'un for a very important fellow...LOL

(I'll give you folks a break now..and go out of bidness for a little while until my nose opens up...and my hands quit aching..)


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*EXCELLENT* work Old Timer! You still have the touch/talent...congrats on a good looking pen. One of these days I'm going to make some chips! gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's another fine item!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll have to admit - I'm impressed every time you post. Great looking pen.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Great work as always Tortuga!!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Pen Tuga!!! Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That sho looks nice Jim.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

DANG Jim!! I just floated on here tonight and Bam!!--What a purdy Pen!!--Very Cool to say the least!!

Truly a Master!

swamp


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Great pen Jim. Horn is a classic material.


----------

